# What's the alternative to Ivomec Plus wormer?



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

I need to worm my nurse cows for liver flukes and ivomec plus doesn't have a withdrawal period for lactating dairy cows. I occasionally use some of the milk for the house so I wanted suggestions on what you guys use to worm your fresh cows.


----------



## B Adams (May 10, 2002)

The only other product that I am aware of is curatrem, but the label reads the same as the Ivomec plus. A withdrawal time has not been established in milk, do not use in female dairy cattle of breeding age. Do not use within 8 days of slaughter.
Is there a dairy close by that you could ask what they use? I use the Ivomec plus when they are dry, but thats just what I do. Sorry I could not be of more help. I do have a veterinary compendium of products that list all the drugs if there is anything you would want product info on.
B Adams


----------



## okie-guy (Dec 19, 2006)

When you say Ivomex are you using it as generic term? Invomex is now off patent and you can buy the generic version for half of Ivomex's cost. I asked my vet and he says he doesn't use the brand name anymore when he treats cattle that come in to his clinic


----------



## Gin64 (May 16, 2007)

There are no detectable residues in milk from cows treated with Ivomec,either injectable or pour on,and no test to find it if there was.If it makes you feel better,withhold milk for 6 milkings after treatment


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

"There are no detectable residues in milk from cows treated with Ivomec,either injectable or pour on,and no test to find it if there was.If it makes you feel better,withhold milk for 6 milkings after treatment" 

Thanks Gin64, that's what I was looking for.


----------



## milkinpigs (Oct 4, 2005)

Read the label for ivomec, not for use in lactating cattle.We use Eprinex or Cydectin.


----------

